# The "Bullet" of Kijiji fame.



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning all!
Here is the original post http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=54388&page=2&highlight=bzrkrage

So, after dealing with the individual, I bought the guitar & amp for $80.

Here it is.
View attachment 2581
View attachment 2582
View attachment 2583


I bought it because I really like the color. That & the story about the owner originally wanting $600 doesn't hurt.

I sold the amp for.......$80.

This has paid for the shipping & purchase of parts to do it up.
Here are the parts.(Thanks StevieMac & LowWatt)
View attachment 2584
View attachment 2585


Will take some pics as the parts come off & get fixed.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Those necks are available on Ebay for 60 bucks and less. Well made out of cheap maple.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That looks pretty sweet for $80.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

A cool deal, nice project, no doubt! What are those pups? 

One of the most rewarding thing in life is to make an excellent guitar out of a cheap one.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Rudder Bug said:


> A cool deal, nice project, no doubt! What are those pups?


StevieMac gave me some MIM 60's, & the bridge is a SD Hotrails.
Pulled the neck off, they really dont care what happens in mass production do they!

Screws coming thru from where the tremolo springs attach, hacked at the neck pocket.

Pics to come.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

You made a good score! I really like that colour too.

I tried a single humbucker style Bullet Strat out a few years ago at L&M but I did not plug it in. That being said it had one of the nicest feeling necks I had played in a long time and it was setup pretty darn good just sitting on the rack. I think it was selling for $100. The neck and body alone was worth that.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

bzrkrage said:


> Morning all!
> Here is the original post http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=54388&page=2&highlight=bzrkrage
> 
> So, after dealing with the individual, I bought the guitar & amp for $80.
> ...


 For $80.00? that's a steal.Ikea winter sale commercial - YouTube


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

All-righty then!
What have we done?
Still doing the laundry (Thanks honey! I'd love to paint/tile/hang drop ceilings!)

I was brought up in a time where, *"If something doesn't work (right too you) then pull it apart to make it better!"

So I pulled the guitar apart!*

here some pics.
View attachment 2745
Man, I tell you they did a hack job on the neck pocket.
View attachment 2746
View attachment 2747
View attachment 2748
View attachment 2749

Neck worked,stained & new logo applied. I love the 70's logo, so I put one one.
This is not being sold so I thought it wouldn't hurt
View attachment 2750
View attachment 2751


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, you sure made that beginner's guitar look great! That yellow-honey finish on the neck is what I prefer seeing on maple, it looks aged and, well, golden!

I think what happened in the neck pocket was there was probably a protruding piece of wood left over from the router, and someone took a chisel to it, against the grain...

My guess... Cause' I've done it before!

Sweet guitar, man, bow pictures, and soundclips! (Hendrix-style please! lol)


----------

